# these guys might be spilopluera?



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i dont know which specie they are, thought they were spilos but they have a red analfin...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

ohh sorry forgot to reduce the size....


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

tough to tell look like pygos..maybe reds


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

they are at 4-5 inch and the juvinile spots are gone, i was hoping on terns, the color at the body is quite light after the ride from the LFS...


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

could you get some straight side shots of em?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

ill try...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

thi is 3 more pics 2 of them are blurry and the last one made my tank look like sh*t because of the flash


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

second:


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

the last one with flash:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They are pretty yellowish, so they might be yellow natts, but it could also be caused by stress from transporting and perhaps bad conditions in the pet store...

Post some more pics in a week or so to see if they stay that color...









And no matter what they are, they look sweet!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

They're all definately Pygos. Are all these fish the same kinds? The first pix looks like a baby Piraya, the 2nd looks also like Piraya with a red in the background, and the last.. uhm, if your inquiring about all of them, they are reds!!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i bought 3 new today and the guy at the LFS didnt know what specie, 2 yellow and one other. Before i had 5 natts in there bought them as red bellis but i dont know how much the guy at the LFS know about piranhas


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Btw yellow nattereri=ternetzi?? right?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Vampor said:


> Btw yellow nattereri=ternetzi?? right?


 Yup!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

sweet, i got them in my LFS in sweden (very very rare with piranhas except or RBP) for 300 swedish kronor. 1 dollar= 7.50 swedish kronor


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

look like plain old reds to me


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Sorry Valbor, no spilo...
But, as I have posted before, if you like the guys: take 'em home, feed 'em and have some beers!

Enjoy your new purchase!

They are P's , and that is the point!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i know and you can see their teeth and they still look sweet


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Dear Valbor : only for you...

"the killer and the cleaner..."


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Sorry, was not that good idea to post such a pic.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

that must be a piraya right?? its not a regular RBP anyway...


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

no more words necessary...

If you want to go for py.pirya : www.amazon-exotic-import.de

look under "stockliste"...

...if you want, but they ain't cheap!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: there not spilos
but nice looking natts


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

so even if they keep their color they still be normal natts? Rbp? i dont know if im imagine but they look diffrent from my other RBP, they have not red eyes and yuo can actually see their teeth, their under lip if diffrent.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

just regular red bellied piranha's dude!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ooo0ps


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

maybe later ill post pics of my little rhom and ask if its a red


----------

